# pe exam org test example?



## uzy (Sep 24, 2009)

Anybody tried this example test (see link below). Just want to know what do you think before buying it. Thanks.

http://www.pe-exam.org/civil-PE-Prob-Pract...or-Breadth.html


----------



## jdefrank (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought they were OK. The solutions aren't written or explained very well and I thought some of the structural problems are more in depth than what will be asked in the morning section. Personally I think the NCEES practice problems and 6-minute solutions problems were better but for the price these aren't too bad.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I will buy them, I am looking for more problems and these seem alot like the test, the price is very good.

I just purchased the first downloadable test and am very pleased, question seem resonalble for the test and are not rehash of CERM or NCEES as others that I have found. I dont know why but some are in metric units, I hate metric and they are not needed for the test. The test is in english so why do we beat the metric dead horse??

For 10$ so far I am pleased.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 28, 2009)

I did the first test and found it to be very helpful, the questions are good and not repeats of the NCEES questions or from other references. My recommendation is to buy both and work the problems as practice, not sure where you can get this kind of value for $20.


----------



## boo (Sep 29, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> I did the first test and found it to be very helpful, the questions are good and not repeats of the NCEES questions or from other references. My recommendation is to buy both and work the problems as practice, not sure where you can get this kind of value for $20.


ar you sure this is right web site? i payed but i did'nt get anything.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 29, 2009)

After I payed the exam showed up on a seperate web page, no problems. Contact them they should make it right.


----------



## LisaLisa (Oct 16, 2009)

HELP!!!!

I bought 2 of the items from PE-EXAM.org and never received the PDF files. They accepted my payment too.

Anyone have the same problem?

I tried their "Contact Us" but it won't allow a message to get through.

Test is next week and want some more problems.


----------

